# silverside fish



## Tegu1991 (Feb 26, 2011)

I work at Petco and we sell a frozen fish there called a silverside. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them and if they would be something I could add to my tegus diet. They are a whole fish about 3 inches long and they come in a flat brick so there are about 200 of them.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 26, 2011)

I've given my tegus these before as a treat sort of thing. He loved them. Just be perepared for really fowl smelling poop. Fish just makes their poop all smelly. I do like to add fish to my tegus normal diet though becuase of the oils fish have. 

Anyway silversides are safe to feed, some tegus like the other do not.


----------

